# Might be a Prince providing that CAS in the future



## Scotth (May 7, 2010)

> British Army commanders have selected Prince Harry to train as an Apache attack helicopter pilot, his office said Friday, but it probably will do little to boost the 25-year-old's chances of returning to the front lines in Afghanistan.
> 
> Prince Harry - who received his pilot's wings from his father, Prince Charles, Friday afternoon, has made no secret of his desire to return to Afghanistan.
> 
> The young royal - who was denied the chance to go to Iraq when the British army said it was too risky - served in Afghanistan in 2008 as a battlefield air controller until his time was cut short by a media leak.


 
The remainder of the story is here:
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/05/07/entertainment/main6468456.shtml

Got to give the kid credit, he could have skated along but he seems to really care about his service.  Great to see a kid of privledge with there heads screwed on tight.


----------



## pardus (May 7, 2010)

The British Royal family have a proud history of serving their country.


----------



## FNULNU (May 7, 2010)

Maybe I'll get to fly with him in a Joint gig someday.  That would be sweet.  They show us up though.  Their Apache's are much more powerful than ours   Mostly because they don't need as many as we do.  We went for quantity.


----------



## DA SWO (May 7, 2010)

FNULNU said:


> Maybe I'll get to fly with him in a Joint gig someday.  That would be sweet.  They show us up though.  Their Apache's are much more powerful than ours   Mostly because they don't need as many as we do.  We went for quantity.



I thought he Longbow system was part of the issue.


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2010)

I'm not much on the whole concept of a Royal Family, but I actually like this guy. The dude has stones.


----------



## FNULNU (May 7, 2010)

SOWT said:


> I thought he Longbow system was part of the issue.


 
The issue is mostly that they took the AH-64 and put bad-ass Rolls-Royce engines in them.  We took it and put more stuff on it with the same engine it started with.  Now they can fly above Mountains and SAMs and we cannot.  

Oh well, that's what the countermeasures are for right... except for the mountain part... that part sucks.


----------



## 7point62 (May 10, 2010)

William on the Minimi Downunder...The Royal Boys _do_ like guns. Good on Harry, I hope they let him kick some ass.


----------

